# Driver Bit Storage Solution?



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have about 100 or so driver bits, only about 10 of which I used with any frequency. Does anyone have any ideas of a decent type of a storage unit for all of this bits? I have short ones and long driver bits including twist drill bits. Right now, I have a piece of 3/4 pine that I drilled a bunch of holes in that sits on top of my storage drawers. One of these days I'm going to knock it off onto the floor and I would wager when that happens that people in Australia will be able to hear me cursing.

Thanks,

cc


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

hey bud, i seen someone take a single drawer slide and mount it flat underneath the workbench and on it was a board pointing down with another board flat on that (an upside down T) and on the flat part was holes for bits and then you just pull it out and push it back in. i wish i would have kept the picture or remember where i seen it since a picture explains more then my words but hopefully you get the idea?


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I designed this drill bit storage cabinet and it was published in an article for the first Woodcraft Magazine. Simply build a square box, part it down the middle and attach the two halves to a square frame in the center. I added a riser bar of rollers to use as an adjustable outfeed wherever needed. It has served me well, and the interior is customizable for your drill bit collection.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Both great ideas. Thanks.

Northerner: Your description is fine. I get the giest of what your saying. Not a bad idea and something that I can definitely work with.

Barbs, nice storage cabinet. I would have to mount it up somewhere. With a herniated disc in my back, bending over is, well lets say, difficult. But by the looks of it, looks like you mount it to a wall with ease.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

You could put a thick 'spacer' on the back of the center section so the doors would open freely, and attach at that point. I have to admit, the bending over is a 'pain,' but I roll it around to use at different machinery for an outfeed setup.
One thing I found a big plus with this cabinet idea is the long drill bit storage at the back center section. I just fitted a scrap block of 2×4 to fit into that space and drilled the holes to hold the bits upright. The lower left shelf is also a deeply rabbeted block to hold two levels of forstners and spades, and slides out (only pressure fit lightly in there) for easy access.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Take a look at my projects page for a cabinet I built to store my drill bits. You may want to build a larger version since it sounds liike you've got a pile of bits.
Gerry


----------

